# Cycling Club in SLC, UT?



## nacnac3 (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey all.

Any recommendations for some good cycling clubs in the SLC UT area? I'm not a racer, ride for fun and my health but I do ride about 150 - 250 miles per week depending on my schedule. I'm not really looking to race but would enjoy some group rides.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

*Bonneville Cycling Club*

Try the Bonneville Cycling Club. They host a bunch of group rides, clinics and throw a few centuries each year. 

Bonneville Cycling Club | Home


----------



## pharmd (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't post the link but google cycling utah magazine - they have a club section


----------



## nacnac3 (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------

